# good place to buy spare pk380 magazines?



## 60ratrod

so is there a good place online to buy spare pk380 mags for a decent price? everywhere that i look always is sold out of them. and understandably since these are really nice pistols. but is there any really reliable source for these mags?


----------



## epsanto2

60RatRod, I came across this website Walther PK380 Mag - Page 3 - WaltherForums . One poster had luck calling S&W @ 1-800-331-0852

When I check earlier today, this website claimed to have them. 
http://www.calssportingarmory.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=pk380&Search.x=0&Search.y=0

Midway's are on backorder, but I have had good luck with Midway's process and usually deal with them. I have two clips on backorder for my Ruger.

Good luck


----------



## 1jimmy

top gun supply has some 31.95 and you could try the gun source also


----------



## 60ratrod

i checked the gun source, which is partners with a lot of other sites, and they are out, along with Greg Cote and top gun supply. calsportingarmory looked like they had some, but that's almost a little too rich for my red bodily fluids. but thanks for the replies guys. i sent an email to Greg Cote and he sent a reply saying that he would let me know when he gets more and i'll let you guys know too.


----------



## kappaboy

*Found Them*

I found this thread while searching for magazines. I went to the Cals Sporting and they were out, but then found them at www.totaloutdoorsman.com. They were cheaper and offered free shipping if you buy more than two. They also offer discounted prices if you buy higher quantities.

Just thought I would pass the info along!


----------



## Mike15

Thanks all. Just joined the forum. Got on the totaloutdoorsman.com waiting list.


----------



## tuit

I ordered 2 Walther PK380 mags from inventorycheap.com, ordered 9-12-13 got them in five days.
$22.74 each plus shipping. They had 87 in stock last week when I ordered,
have 25 left in stock as of 9-18-13. 
Heard that Walther had them for $37. Same mag for $15 less, no brainer- link below

InventoryCheap.com - Walther 505600 PK380 8 Round Magazine


----------

